# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Courtney Mitchell

## stacyefc

how old will grants daughter courtney be now? i remember when he was leaving with her and she was only little and so cute and you could tell he really loves her aww.

----------


## daisy38

How longs he been gone?

----------


## brenda1971

i thought he had been gone about 6 years but maybe its longer

----------


## soapaddict

is there any news of courtney coming back with Grant

----------


## stacyefc

am not sure i can't remember

----------


## stacyefc

i just assumed cos she left with him she would be coming back

----------


## daisy38

She'd be about 9 or 10 i think!!

----------


## soapaddict

9 or 10

crikey, how time flies.

----------


## stacyefc

god i know grant must of left years ago

----------


## soapaddict

i hope she does return it will be interesting to see what she thinks of walford (where her dad grew up)

----------


## FROGGY

Yes, it's true that they would all speak English at home, but Ben should definitely have a South African accent - my neighbours are English speaking South Africans, but the accent is really something else!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think courtney is made to act like that because lets face it she is tiff's daughter and she wasnt exactly mature was she lol, but i am enjoying the way she acts towards carla because she had an affair and hurt her dad grant.

although i have no idea what ben's excuse is as kathy was anything but immature was she.

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think Courtney and Ben have a personality clash. Courtney is rather noisy and Ben is the quiet type. I think Courtney and Ben can be rather spoiled at times and that's why they act immature.

----------


## lizann

well that new courtney looks younger than ben and louise

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders aired a surprise return for Grant Mitchellâs daughter Courtney as she came face to face with Sharon. Sharon had been expecting to meet with Grant but when Courtney showed up in his place, the pair went on to find Grant sitting outside the police station.

Itâs clear that grant is hiding a lot from both Sharon and his daughter and there is major drama ahead â and actress Alice Nokes couldnât be more delighted to be a part of the action.

Here, she gives the details about her exciting new role and what could be ahead for the Mitchells:

How did you react when you got the role? 

I was so excited! To be a part of such an experienced cast and in one of the most renowned families in British soaps â¦ it was a dream come true!

Where were you when you found out?

I was at home with my mum having a cup of coffee. Suddenly I heard from my agent and I just froze. Weâd been waiting for a call for a while so we were over the moonâ¦we couldnât stop smiling!

Can you tell us a little bit about the audition process? 

I had no idea who I was auditioning for at first! We were given scripts with a character of a different name for the first couple of auditions. It was a guessing game.

Was it hard to keep the secret?

It was fun to keep the secret. I liked waiting for everyone to find out.

Did you tell any of your friends?

I told close family and very close friends. I kept it very low-key though! Iâm relieved itâs out there now and canât wait to see how the audience responds.

Tell us a little bit about Courtney?

I think Courtney is a very similar character to myself. Sheâs quite feisty and definitely has the Mitchell side in her. Sheâs not a mean girl, sheâs not malicious. Sheâs very kind-hearted and very much like her mum, Tiffany. I think sheâs vulnerable but in an endearing way. However, Courtney is confident and likes a party!

Whatâs her relationship like with Grant?

She adores her dad and their relationship is strong. But I think she wants to hate him and teach him a lesson all the time. She feels like the adult in the relationship and thatâs not the greatest thing for a teenage girl. But because her mother did die, she felt like she had to up her game and become the responsible party. We see in the episodes to come how much she does love and care for him.

Whatâs she been up to lately?

Courtney is at university, in her first year. Sheâs very intelligent and savvy. She left Portugal to come to London and has made a life for herself.

Whatâs in store for her whilst sheâs in the Square?

Courtney has a lot of fun whilst sheâs there but I think she learns a lot of lessons. She learns how much she needs her family and how important family is â especially for the Mitchells. Drama follows Courtney wherever she goes so expect lots of that in the next few weeks. Thereâs some juicy storylines coming up.

How long are you here for? 

Iâm in the show for a few episodes and weâll have to see about the future. I had such a fun time filming there.

Whatâs it been like working with everyone?

I had a lot of scenes with Ross to begin with and he really helped me feel comfortable on set. Itâs quite an overwhelming thing to be thrown into. Ross has taught me so much about acting and I loved working with everyone. I get on really well with Tilly, Jamie and Harry â¦ itâs like a little Mitchell clan. But the whole cast were so lovely and welcoming.

What was your first day on set like? 

I was at Walford Tube Station with Ross and loved it. The energy when youâre filming is so upbeat and lively. I have learnt so much from the actors and directors I worked with and canât wait to see how the audience react to Courtney Mitchell and the drama that follows!

http://metro.co.uk/2016/08/04/easten...ahead-6048593/

----------


## lizann

on talk of her returning with papa grant

----------

